# Bentley's breeder demands apology



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!..........


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! I don't ever remember you mentioning the name of the breeder you got bentley from, if anything demanding apology draws more attention to the issue. I wonder if Charlie's breeder reads this forum.......


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

She got what she asked for, you apologized.


ASPCA meaning of "BYB" = Backyard Breeder: Individual whose pet either gets bred by accident, or who breeds on purpose for a variety of reasons-a desire to make extra money, for example, or to let the children witness "the miracle of birth." The animals involved are usually not tested for genetic or health. http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/cruelty-glossary.aspx

You know what they say about the shoe, right?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, I don't remember you saying anything either!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a serious butt kicking right there. She's very fortunate that you didn't mention her name.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Anything you post on this forum becomes public - actually anything that is posted on the internet is no longer private..



Bentleysmom said:


> I hope my apology satisfies you and helps you sleep better at night. FYI, some nights I don't sleep so well because I worry about all the health issues that Bentley may face down the road.
> So maybe BYB isn't the correct thing to call you. Unfortunately it's my only option because God wouldn't like it if I called you what I want to.
> 
> My question is why are you reading on this forum?? I had no idea what to look for in a puppy when I found Bentley. This forum has been a life saver for me. I will ask you nicely, I gave you your apology. Now please go away and let me enjoy the company of people that actually care about the health and well being of their litters.
> Joyce


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done, Joyce. I so want to say that to Tayla's breeder. We weren't her original owner but I know who she is and sent her a very nice letter at Christmas asking for information on Tayla's parents so I could put it in her book. I sent her a nice picture and told her my plans for Tayla. I didn't even emphasize her bad hips or the fact that no reputable breeder lets their puppies go at 5 weeks and the problems we had with her biting because of that. Unfortunately, I never heard back. Maybe she reads this formum. If she does the puppy was original Sandy.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Perhaps it might be a good idea to take it private? 

Bentley obviously is an awesome golden. She must had done something right.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Anything you post on this forum becomes public - actually anything that is posted on the internet is no longer private..


I understand that and have no problem with it. I don't remember ever mentioning her name or even city, I will check my past posts to be sure but I'm 99.9% positive I didn't. What makes no sense to me is why does she demand a public apology on this forum?
If she's reading the forum I have to assume that she has read all about CERFS. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You go, girl!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Perhaps it might be a good idea to take it private?
> 
> Bentley obviously is an awesome golden. She must had done something right.


I have her email that insisted that I give her a public apology on the forum. I did. The end.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I have her email that insisted that I give her a public apology on the forum. I did. The end.


 
Ok I see. Your first post never mentioned a "public" apology.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow. I think they got more than they asked for. You'll have a lot of posts to dig through. Maybe your earliest ones?i don't remember a breeder mentioned either, and if the name isn't mentioned, the breeder's business isn't effect by bad publicity. Ya know? 

Sorry you have to deal with this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The funny thing is, that it actually makes me want find out what the name of the breeder is...don't worry, I won't look for it, but maybe it's a good idea to quit the thread...


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Joyce!
Nicely done!!

My friend found Scarlett on Facebook (who was supposedly up to date on shots, and AKC registered) and got her for me after Kasey passed away because she was "tired of seeing" me "cry" (which, I still cry everyday over Kasey.. so that hasn't helped too much in that respect.. You just cant replace a dog like Kase..).
Anyway, the young man who originally bought her from her breeder was not educated in picking out a good golden at all..so I don't fault him.
And my friend doesn't know anything either, so I don't fault her.

When I got her papers, shes CKC registered. I googled her breeder so I could find an email or anything about him to ask some questions about my puppy(does he run a kennel?, what do her parents look like? Are they OFFA certified, etc).
Anyway, I googled him and the first thing that pops up is he is a REGISTERED SEX OFFENDER.
Nothing about dogs or anything dog related comes up when you type his name in.

I know a few things..her bloodline has to be crappy, and Im going to assume that he does NOT know what he is doing and is not out there trying to BETTER the golden breed. Hes breeding for extra money and etc. Im not sure how her hips are, I still have to set up an exam for them. 

I have a few words for him too.  You just put it way more politely than I would


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Joyce, I think it was a lovely apology. 

The breeder got just what she asked for..... :agree:


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Joyce, I'm in awe. :smooch: 

That was perfect and appropriate. Nicely done.

I'm also going to remember never, never to cross you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What you describe, Joyce--multiple stalls, four litters on the ground at the same time, males and female dogs separated by fences, 27 adult dogs on site, puppies going home at 6 weeks--does not sound like a BYB to me. To me, you are describing a "puppy mill." So I guess you may owe Bentley's breeder an apology if you called her operation a "backyard breeder."


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW, well done Joyce! I'm sorry to read this is where your Bentley comes from but happy you rescued him. I will keep him in my prayers that he stays healthy as I do for every pup on this forum. That place sounds terrible. I wish there were ways we could shut down those "type" of people.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I wish there were ways we could shut down those "type" of people.


Unfortunately, as long as people continue to buy from breeders like this, they will always be in business.

I do hope the breeder reads this thread & then spends some time actually educating herself--can't believe the conditions Bentley came from. Based on previous descriptions, I figured it was a BYB with acreage--never in my mind did I picture such a large operation. I'll be thinking good thoughts for those poor goldens trapped in such despicable conditions.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For any breeder reading this forum. Critiquing breeders breeding practices has always been allowed here on this board. Even mentioning the breeders name or kennel name they go under in selling their pups is allow, if the member so desires. This is better to inform anyone looking for a pup what any breeder may, or may not, offer. This is just like any other site that offer reviews of goods and services. That being said, I also want to remind members that what they post here does travel all over. So you are free to post breeder reviews as long as you are comfortable with what you post and can vouch for it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I haven't received a follow up email so I assume my apology was what she wanted.
I've been banging my head trying to remember if I've ever mentioned her name and I'm sure I didn't. I did a search and her name doesn't come up.

A few months ago I really wanted help understanding something in Bentley's pedigree and I knew there were people here that could explain it to me. I also knew that her kennel name was on the papers and I didn't think it was right to put his AKC number on the forum without her permission. 

People ask me all the time where I got Bentley because they like his head. My standard answer is "I have no idea if she's still breeding but I hear there's a great breeder in Kalamazoo". I do not give out her name because I don't want to encourage this type of breeding now that I know better.

A few days ago I did start a thread asking breeders a question about genetics but that was just me trying to better understand how dog's get their personalities ect. It wasn't about Bentley or anything WHATSOEVER to do with his breeder. 

Anyway, I have done as she asked and now I'm done with this thread. I checked the email and she said "apologize to me on the forum where you've called me a BYB" but she didn't say if she wanted me to apologize to her by name. If you're reading this and you wanted me to personally apologize leave me a post in this thread and I'll be happy to add your kennel name for you. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

To my Yogi's breeder, who is a very well respected member of this forum:

THANK YOU!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> For any breeder reading this forum. Critiquing breeders breeding practices has always been allowed here on this board. Even mentioning the breeders name or kennel name they go under in selling their pups is allow, if the member so desires. This is better to inform anyone looking for a pup what any breeder may, or may not, offer.* This is just like any other site that offer reviews of goods and services.* That being said, I also want to remind members that what they post here does travel all over. So you are free to post breeder reviews as long as you are comfortable with what you post and can vouch for it.


Gotta love public forums when it comes to reviews, critiques, recommendatons etc. Some are paid to do this (whether good or bad) and others are real life experiences.......like Trip Advisor for instance.


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

You are a class act! I can hardly believe the nerve of the breeder to ask for a apology, let alone a public one! You merely spoke the truth as you saw it, and it sounds like anyone with sense would draw the same conclusion. You are lucky Bentley is doing so well, in spite of his start in life. Goes to show nurture does have some bearing over nature. I want to be counted among the many, many fans you have on this forum. I look forward to your posts, I love hearing what Bentley and Ky are up to! Rhonda:wave:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob's GRs said:


> For any breeder reading this forum. Critiquing breeders breeding practices has always been allowed here on this board. Even mentioning the breeders name or kennel name they go under in selling their pups is allow, if the member so desires. This is better to inform anyone looking for a pup what any breeder may, or may not, offer. This is just like any other site that offer reviews of goods and services. That being said, I also want to remind members that what they post here does travel all over. So you are free to post breeder reviews *as long as you are comfortable with what you post and can vouch for it.*


Thank you! Not only am I comfortable with it and can vouch for it but she let me take pics of Bentley when I was there in the shed and DH took pics outside when we had the blanket fiasco.

I don't want to cause her or anyone problems but I will not be bullied when I did nothing wrong. I love Bentley and whatever comes our way we will deal with together.

I also want to extend a huge thank you to breeders that care!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow...wow. The conditions where Bentley came from sound horrible. Catch 22, you don't want to purchase a puppy from that person and encourage them to continue breeding but when you're there seeing it all you can think is "I can't leave him here in this". Very sad. Glad he found a wonderful owner with you. 
Wow... Can't get that image out of my head.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Joyce

I am sure you will not be hearing from her anymore. I wonder what kind of breeder she considers herself. 

I have a lot respect for reputable breeders who really love their dogs.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Well done Joyce. 
I don't think you ever said anything about the breeders character, just stated what you have witnessed.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Preach it baby! I bet she doesn't have my else to say!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Way to go joyce, you tell her,lucky for bentley you got him, those poor other pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's an opportunity to educate people, not to degrade or be little them.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Man that sound more like a mini puppy mill to me than a BYB. This just makes me really wana know who it is to keep people from buying from those horrible conditions


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

best. apology. ever.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Come on Joyce, tell us how you really feel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Tuco said:


> Man that sound more like a mini puppy mill to me than a BYB. This just makes me really wana know who it is to keep people from buying from those horrible conditions
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was my thought also.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That's the classiest apology I've EVER read! Way to go, Joyce!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's an opportunity to educate people, not to degrade or be little them.


I don't feel I degraded anybody. Nor do I think I belittled her. I simply gave her the apology she demanded and asked a question because her email didn't make it clear if I was supposed to name her in the apology. 
I don't intentionally make people feed bad.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Perhaps it might be a good idea to take it private?
> 
> Bentley obviously is an awesome golden. She must had done something right.


My guess Bentley is an awesome golden because Joyce has done a fantastic job with him.

Well done Joyce.


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

If you did call the breeder a BYB then you are very incorrect. What this person is doing should be illegal, and really should have animal control involved. This is a classic example of a puppy mill. Just wrong  anyone who has that many dogs cannot properly care for them and in doing so is not breeding for the betterment of the breed. If it were me I would have left and called animal control right away.

But at least you have a wonderful dog, that hopefully lives long and without any illnesses.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I don't feel I degraded anybody. Nor do I think I belittled her. I simply gave her the apology she demanded and asked a question because her email didn't make it clear if I was supposed to name her in the apology.
> I don't intentionally make people feed bad.


Miss Joyce, _*did not say you did. *_


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Miss Joyce, _*did not say you did. *_


 Don't blame me for misunderstanding. My head exploded already. (I'm using that for life )


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> My guess Bentley is an awesome golden because Joyce has done a fantastic job with him.
> 
> Well done Joyce.


Or some might say she just got lucky

Joyce is an awesome mommy! As is most everyone else on this forum. And daddys too.


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bentley is lucky you picked him and love him... I enjoy hearing about him..


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Tuco said:


> Man that sound more like a mini puppy mill to me than a BYB. This just makes me really wana know who it is to keep people from buying from those horrible conditions
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Small puppy mill operation was what I was thinking also. As far as how to stop people from buying from people like that?...I think its partially our responsibility to educate people and encourage people to go to a reputable breeder. Without this forum and all you great people I would never have known any better.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Don't blame me for misunderstanding. My head exploded already. (I'm using that for life )



Joyce, you kill me! Ever think of doing stand up comedy?!? I think it's in your genes!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Joyce......eff that breeder. And I'm using that term breeder loosely.You don't owe her S""t. You got Bentley and you're doing a fantastic job. I have a very good friend on this forum that has 2 beautiful goldies from circumstances similar to what you jumped in to. The pups are incredible only because of the love and care she reaped upon them.
Tell that degenerate "breeder" to go pound sand in her mouth because it's as big as her a**hole.
Halfwits like her should be sterilized.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

That was a great apology, unfortunately there are too many people out there like that. It does sound like a puppy mill. So sad. I hope your puppy has a long, happy, healthy life. He is lucky to have you.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

JayBen said:


> Small puppy mill operation was what I was thinking also. As far as how to stop people from buying from people like that?...I think its partially our responsibility to educate people and encourage people to go to a reputable breeder. Without this forum and all you great people I would never have known any better.


Here in Our province of Canada about 5 years back they banned puppy mills and Banned retail stores and services from selling dogs. It's done a great job at reducing BYBs and eliminated puppy mills. I have no problem with certain BYBs, I would not have been able to get tuco had I not had access to a BYB, some people cannot put out the expense for a 1200 buck dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Wendi said:


> She got what she asked for, you apologized.
> 
> 
> ASPCA meaning of "BYB" = Backyard Breeder: Individual whose pet either gets bred by accident, or who breeds on purpose for a variety of reasons-a desire to make extra money, for example, or to let the children witness "the miracle of birth." The animals involved are usually not tested for genetic or health. ASPCA | Cruelty Glossary
> ...


If someone stinky wears it, it probably stinks too?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

Honestly you are a better person than I, because I would have put her name in my post. Yes I would have OUTED her, in public...with no apologies. 

I'm glad you have Bentley and that Bentley has you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Joyce, you gave her the public apology that she wanted. Bottom line? You are a wonderful dog mom. Bentley & Ky are so very lucky to have found you (and you them of course!). I love your sense of humor & look forward to your posts.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate the support and your kind words. The truth is I ended up with my perfect Bentley. I love everything about him and he was meant for me so it all worked out in the end.
Even on the days that I want to pull my hair out there's not enough money in the world to get me to give up my dufus puppy.

I never set out to make his birth circumstances public because to me it's the same as all of my other rescues, this time it was just a new puppy.
I will go on loving and laughing with Broadway


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

It doesn't really matter, does it? He's your boy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I absolutely do not remember you ever mentioning a name or kennel name. Your apology was perfect. It was facts that you actually observed and no one can fault you for stating FACTS. Bentley is so lucky to have you. You are an amazing mommy (funny too )


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YOU GO GIRL! Awesome!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Max's Dad said:


> What you describe, Joyce--multiple stalls, four litters on the ground at the same time, males and female dogs separated by fences, 27 adult dogs on site, puppies going home at 6 weeks--does not sound like a BYB to me. To me, you are describing a "puppy mill." So I guess you may owe Bentley's breeder an apology if you called her operation a "backyard breeder."


I was thinking the same thing! Totally agree. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> Joyce, you kill me! Ever think of doing stand up comedy?!? I think it's in your genes!


LOL Ya it would be funny when they threw tomatoes at my head 
Now my dad, he was a funny guy! He was a Southern Baptist Minister and he kept me in stitches right up until 5 minutes before he died. My mom didn't have much of a sense of humor which of course just gave me & dad more ammo


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

Bravo! Bravo! Bravo! Bentley is healthy & happy because of YOU!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Now my dad, he was a funny guy! My mom didn't have much of a sense of humor which of course just gave me & dad more ammo...


You just described my parents to a tee!  My Dad had a fantastic sense of humor. When he and his sisters and brothers got together, my sides would hurt for days from laughing so hard. My mom, no sense of humor _at all_. We'd have to spell out every single joke and funny story ever told to her or she wouldn't "get" them. I remember having to explain the sunday comics to her...I was 7 years old.


----------



## Piper&Co. (Mar 23, 2013)

As a breeder myself, this story disgusts me. She is not a back yard breeder, she is a puppy mill. I feel bad for all of her adult dogs. One day she is going to get a disease that will kill all dogs and puppies involved and it will be such a sad story for them. She absolutely SHOULD be reported so that it can prevent anything from happening. All of the 30 some odd dogs deserve to be with loving families and homes not fenced up and constantly bred. Shame on her. I have six dogs. One stud, one female and one puppy that will be a breeding female. The other three are retired and loved members of my family. That's the way it should always be. Stories like this sadden me. I do not take advantage of my dogs and use them as money pits as she is doing and I certainly do not put them in a hot shed. They are in my bedroom safe and constantly cared after until they leave at eight weeks old. No dog should live the lives hers are living. I highly recommend anyone who knows who she is and how her dogs are kept report her to her state and make sure these dogs stay safe. I would not be able to keep a clean conscience if I saw her place and never told anyone. And in my honest opinion, not reporting her makes someone just as bad as her for allowing her to stay that way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree, wether a backyard breeder does it for money or not, they provide good options for someone who's not looking for a dog that is a perfect example of the breed standard but a loving companion, of the backyard breeders I've met, most of them did it for the money, but people act as if they don't care about anything else, all of them gave love and attention to both the parents and the puppies, there was no care in that breeders case, she was not the runner of a BYB operation, she is the warden of a puppy mill and Joyce, in the end it's your decision to make but I strongly urge you to release the name of the breeder so when people search the name, they may perhaps run into this thread and realize that they shouldn't buy from her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I bought my first GR from a BYB, very sweet couple who had two beautiful dogs, I was young at the time and didn't know any better, . I heard they were selling the pups AKC at 300 a piece, so I went for it . But in all actuality what you described is a puppy mill in my book. I think your breeder will come to realize that she should of never opened that can of worms by asking you for an apology. Maybe next times she'll keep her mouth shut.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought of her as a BYB only because I've never looked for a puppy before and had no clue how breeders keep their puppies. That whole thing is a foreign world to me. I have learned about it from the forum now but before I had zero clue. I do feel that now that I know the difference it is my duty to do something simply because I _do _know what it is now. 

I have made some decisions on what I want to do but I am going to keep them private. I don't want to open a whole heated discussion about it. 

*Piper&Co:* I don't know you and since that was your first post I'm going to take the high road and assume you didn't mean to sound quite as nasty as I read into it about me. Welcome to GRF.


----------



## Piper&Co. (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome. I have read through many post and been a member on another username for a while but never made a post and I have read this thread particularly a couple of times. I in no way meant to sound nasty or mean towards you, only the breeder and how shocking you made her sound. No one should ever treat their dogs the way she does. I understand completely that you did not quite know what you were looking for and that is not in anyway your fault. You are VERY lucky that your sweet sounding Bentley is healthy and happy. In most cases that is not normal. I trust that after hearing what people had to say and looking up things online that you will make a reasonable decision. I do however agree with the post on going public with the breeders name so that people who are looking and may research her online may find what she is really like. I feel so badly for her dogs and wish that somehow they could all find loving homes and be saved from their environment. I also hope the breeder reads this forum that you have started and makes the decision to stop doing what she is choosing to do and either eliminate the number of dogs by a lot or stoping breeding for good and leaving it for the breeders who put love, care, concern, and time into their dogs and puppies. It may have been my first post but I have wanted to say that for a while 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Piper for explaining, because I was offended at your last sentence in your first post as a dig towards Bentleysmom. Mods, please disregard the abuse button I pressed and reported.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

When I first started reading this thread I thought of one thing - how you have made comments in the past about how all your other dogs were rescues and Bentley was your first experience outside of that rescue arena. After reading his circumstances I realized...and I see you made a comment similar to mine here a few posts earlier than this of mine and I totally agree with it...Bentley is a rescue - just a puppy rescue instead of an adult rescue.....and he is a super cute rescue, and so is Ky.....(don't want her to feel left out)


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh - forgot to mention - LOVED your apology. It was very eloquent and well stated.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just want to clear something up. Actually this is purely for my selfish reasons. When I called to see about looking at the pups I was told to come on over. I was 2.5 hours away. When I got there I never saw any poo, anywhere. I am a stickler about cleaning it up and if I saw poo everywhere I would not have been happy.
We had to return in 3 weeks to pick Bentley up. She made the comment "make sure you call before you come". I didn't think anything about it because that's the polite thing to do.

Since her website (which she didn't have at the time I got Bentley) has been put on this forum and I see the pics on her site show the dogs standing surrounded my poo I now understand why I was to call first. Time to pick up the poo. 

It's bad enough that I didn't realize this was a puppy mill, I don't want people thinking I saw a bunch of nasty poo cages and didn't do anything about it. Selfish I know.

I don't know why but Bentley was meant to be with me. I knew at some point I wanted a puppy but had no immediate plans. That morning I woke up and looked on CL and puppies for sale sites. There were lots of GR puppies within a mile or two of my house. For whatever reason I chose to call one that was 2.5 hours away from me. I didn't really feel too well that morning but as soon as I got off the phone I got in the car and drove that distance to meet the pups. 
Bentley was the first pup I saw and I knew immediately he was mine and his name was Bentley. No idea where the name came from either.

That's why I think Bentley was meant to be here. I was told that all the pups were being picked up the same day, at 6 weeks. I believed it. Even if I didn't I wouldn't have wanted Bentley to stay under the conditions he was living in.

After looking at the pics on that website I now believe that not all of the pups were sold. There are pics of several pups that look like Bentley and about his age, still in cages. This enrages me.

There are things happening behind the scenes right now that the organization wants me to keep quiet about for now but I assure you, things will be done. Unfortunately it appears that some people know just enough about MI law to be able to make it difficult to get things done. I will continue and never give up though. These dogs deserve that much from me.

And for the record: To the breeder...If you read this don't bother emailing me for another apology. It will not be forthcoming. Right is right. Wrong is wrong.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think we've all learned a lot about selecting a breeder from this site. Bentley was definitely meant to be yours, regardless of where he came from!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flicks mom (Jan 7, 2013)

Now looking back, I would have to agree, this is probably what we got Flick from. I am not sure if ours was a BYB or just in it for the money. Probably in it for the money, because he also breeded Mastif's. The conditions where Flick was were similar and I have to look at the situation that I took in a puppy and saved him from a terrible situatoin. Last night when Flick was lying on the couch with me, my hubby said "he loves you so much!" That tells me we did the right thing giving Flick a home. You did the right thing also by giving Bentley a home!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce

As far as I am concered you don't owe anyone an apology nor an explanation. ...Bentley is one lucky boy and truly a rescue pup...even if he doesn't realize it.....


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it was a nice apology, but I don't think your breeder is a BYB. I think she is what we commonly refer to as a puppy mill. There, I said it, and I don't even know the breeder. Your description of her facility sounds exactly like the one we got our second pup from, and we know now that they were a puppy mill too. I will never apologize for calling them that because that is exactly what they were.

I now get my pups from reputable breeders, and would never have to apologize to them, because I never call them anything but wonderful.

So maybe your breeder took offense to BYB because she is a puppy mill and prefers that term.

Oh and thanks for rescuing Bentley from that situation. He deserves a good home after that experience, and you are a great mom.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just want to clear something up. Actually this is purely for my selfish reasons. When I called to see about looking at the pups I was told to come on over. I was 2.5 hours away. When I got there I never saw any poo, anywhere. I am a stickler about cleaning it up and if I saw poo everywhere I would not have been happy.
> We had to return in 3 weeks to pick Bentley up. She made the comment "make sure you call before you come". I didn't think anything about it because that's the polite thing to do.
> 
> Since her website (which she didn't have at the time I got Bentley) has been put on this forum and I see the pics on her site show the dogs standing surrounded my poo I now understand why I was to call first. Time to pick up the poo.
> ...


It's surprising that she would want to clean up the poop before you got there, yet has no problem displaying it on her website. She probably doesn't think she's doing anything wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I surely hope, the other pups you speak of gets out of there,and finds loving homes, and the adult dogs, I don't know the breeder, but I would be upset to see them in cages, good luck in helping them.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!

I'm glad Bentley went to a loving home.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> It's surprising that she would want to clean up the poop before you got there, yet has no problem displaying it on her website. She probably doesn't think she's doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am *beyond* shocked that anybody would ever put pics pf poo online while trying to sell *anything* let alone a puppy. All I can do is stay on my track and pray for the best outcome for all. 
It's very hard for me after seeing those pics and realizing that Bentley's siblings are still living there. Heartbreaking doesn't cover it


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh Joyce....what you've described is just horrid! I am just shaking my head....

Bentley was definitely meant for you, and you for him.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just spoke to the group I'm working with. In the interest of education I am posting a link to Bentley's breeder's website. 
If you want to look, it's there. If you don't, I don't blame you. But everyone here knows what Bentley's been through. This is his start in life. I can't look at the pics.
I was told his parents had clearances at least. Pam is helping me figure this all out. It wasn't his parents, it was his grandparents. But now she says there's even questions about that :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

Don't be like me......
*PLEASE FIND A REPUTABLE BREEDER. *

Golden Retrievers - Home


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

OMG I looked and it brought back horrible memories of when we got Rustie 12 years ago. This is the breeder that demanded an apology? I would have told her where to put her apology. Here's praying that your puppy has a long healthy life.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

I live by the adage....I did the best I could with what I knew, and when I knew better I did better. If this breeder is a member here, I can't help but believe that they know better and just don't care...it's their cash cow.....These babies need rescue and good homes, I hope that happens....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. I never knew anything about any of my rescues and I never lost sleep over it so I've decided to treat Bentley's situation the same. I'm not going to worry..I'm not going to worry..I'm not.....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You have to wonder . . . they misspelled this . . .

"Golden Rerievers" on their website. Correct spelling is "Golden _*Retriever."*_

Maybe clean up the poop before you take a picture.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> You have to wonder . . . they misspelled this . . .
> 
> "Golden Rerievers" on their website. Correct spelling is "Golden _*Retriever."*_
> 
> Maybe clean up the poop before you take a picture.


I know right?! Also, she didn't have a website at the time so why all of a sudden, since the investigation started, did she put one up...with POO in the photos?? :doh:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I just hope others learn from this--all puppies come from somewhere & while most of of the puppies have the opportunity to escape the horrors of their beginnings, not all are lucky--just look at the pics of the adult goldens on the website. I really feel for those left behind to carry on producing litter after litter. Having adopted a golden gal that was a breeder in a puppy mill who is now 3 years post rescue, she is still battling her own demons due to the neglect she experienced--no amount of love & compassion can undue the damage her unscrupulous breeder did to her.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just spoke to the group I'm working with. In the interest of education I am posting a link to Bentley's breeder's website.
> If you want to look, it's there. If you don't, I don't blame you. But everyone here knows what Bentley's been through. This is his start in life. I can't look at the pics.
> I was told his parents had clearances at least. Pam is helping me figure this all out. It wasn't his parents, it was his grandparents. But now she says there's even questions about that :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> ...


Oh my God....Joyce, I'm so glad your baby came home with you.

I really hope steps are taken to take those goldens from this "breeder." That picture of that innocent face poking through the cage just brought me to tears.

I really hope this person is reported. I hope those dogs are taken to good homes, and not the horrible life they're living.

Poor innocent goldens. So incredibly sad for them, and so filled with rage over that person.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

*Shocking*

Just effing shocking. It looks like a website exposing puppy mills. The fact that the owner of the puppy mill was dim enough to take pictures and post them online shows just how little she knows about the responsible breeding and raising of dogs. It hurts my heart to look at those pups.
Bentley is SO lucky you came into his life!
And, I'm glad you outed her.


----------



## MissLady13 (Mar 5, 2013)

That website is heartbreaking :-( Sometimes I really struggle to understand different people's view of what is morally right and humane; seeing the pictures of that puppy mill is definitely one of those times. How anyone could think there is anything ok with what they are doing there is beyond me. But I guess it's like others have said, they don't care and are in it for the money. I'd be in tears if I knew that's what Lady came from. Bentley is so lucky to have you and I can only hope the other dogs/puppies who remain there also find their way into loving homes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

EDIT - never mind I found what I was asking about! 

Those pictures are horrible, makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah, this is a puppy mill....needs to be shut down.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> You have to wonder . . . they misspelled this . . .
> 
> "Golden Rerievers" on their website. Correct spelling is "Golden _*Retriever."*_
> 
> Maybe clean up the poop before you take a picture.


Also....it's PUPPIES, not PUPPY'S

We're not dealing with Einstein here, which is probably why she doesn't think she's doing anything wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I just looked at the website and WOW. Those poor dogs look like they are so sad. The pics of the new litters look like they are in very dirty areas and the mom looks so miserable.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Seagodess said:


> I just looked at the website and WOW. Those poor dogs look like they are so sad. The pics of the new litters look like they are in very dirty areas and the mom looks so miserable.


You have no idea. The photos don't show how they're actually living. I'm on a mission. Michigan law could certainly use some changes!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness Joyce ! I am just now reading this entire thread and looking at that website. All I can say is wow.. I am shocked. Shocked that a breeder who obviously cannot even be considered a breeder is asking YOU, you out of all people for an apology. This makes me sick to my stomach how cruel and ignorant people can be. The fact that she has been on this forum and read how much work it is to be a reputable breeder and get upset with you for calling her a BYB is just ignorant and plain old stupid. She should be reported, and these poor sweet dogs should be put in loving homes. I am glad you are outing her and taking action. Enough is enough! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay Joyce, I am so glad shutting them down is your mission. The site just makes me cry. I forgot to close the window earlier and just ended up looking at it again. Makes me sick.


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Absolutely horrible - that website is so very very sad! And just think those were the pictures they found appropriate and good enough to put on their site - can you imagine the picture that they didn't consider good enough to put up??!!?? Is there a way to save the pictures on the website - surely that is proof of the deplorable conditions these poor dogs are living in....I would say I'm speechless but obviously I'm not as I've rambled on here, but wow, just wow! Joyce I wish I lived closer to you I would so love to help in shutting this puppy mill down!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

if you right click on the pictures, it should offer you a "save" option

If nothing else they should be arrested for abuse of apostrophe and an inability to spell "retriever," not once, but twice.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Saving screen captures of the site with a program like PhotoScape (free) might be a better option. That way, you capture everything, including the URL and text. She could take the site down tomorrow if she wanted to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

The breeder is ABSOLUTELY sickening!
Anyone who breeds dogs like this should be banned from EVER owning another pet period!
Might I also say that this pitiful excuse of "housing" for these beautiful poor souls is pathetic! I HOPE to soon see that these babies are taken away and put in rescues to find them loving homes! No animals deserves to be put through the torture of being nothing but "Puppy Makers" for nothing more than money!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have taken screen shots of the entire site. I am thankful to Sheets for finding that she had put a website up.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

That is beyond disgusting. There is no excuse for having dogs live like that. What an idiot!!! I can see one dog that looks like it has mange, missing clumps of hair. Also it looks as if some of the dogs have eye infections, weepy runny eyes, either that or their eyes are running from the horrible ammonia smell they must live in. 

I'm thinking someone should be shut down and forbidden from ever owning another animal.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

But see that's the truly odd thing. Both times I was there I never saw or smelled poo or pee. Of course I had to call first and I was 2.5 hrs away so she could have been cleaning during that time. But why would she turn around and put THOSE pics on a website???

I think she keeps passing the inspections the same way. Michigan seems a bit slow on the uptake when it comes to this. I'm really hoping that her new website will be her undoing.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

She's probably thinking well maybe they won't think anything of it if theres poo in the pictures. It doesn't look that bad and when they come to see the pups I'll clean it up.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

hmmm. when you see something often enough it can become the norm to you and you don't even realize it. or perhaps you think there really is nothing wrong with it, etc etc...who knows what goes through their minds except for visions of the $ they will make. 

I realize that rearing pups is a lot of work and their will be poo at times...but what gets me is....wouldn't a breeder/person selling something want to represent it in the most positive light? make it look like sunshine and roses? Perhaps this breeder really is stupid...IDK or just doesn't give a ****....someone will buy these puppies due to the price alone. Which is sad sad sad.....sigh


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ummm, just a thought but...If you're going to run a puppy mill under an assumed name and sign legal documents with that assumed name, maybe it's not the smartest idea to volunteer to hold my puppy so I can take a photo of both of you. Ruh Ro. 

I mean, thank you. I'm just thinking that for you it perhaps wasn't the smartest move. I try to help when I can.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

EDIT: On my way to an appointment to get this all sorted out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I know forum rules state we can't reveal anything that's said to us in a PM. What about if that PM is of a threatening manner?


I think the MODs said they can't do anything if it's in a PM but you can put them on ignore. If you do this and if they start posting in your thread we can alert you so you can un-ignore to respond. Making threats in a thread can result in a ban.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I think the MODs said they can't do anything if it's in a PM but you can put them on ignore. If you do this and if they start posting in your thread we can alert you so you can un-ignore to respond. Making threats in a thread can result in a ban.


I think if someone is threatening you in PMs you need to let the mods know at the very least. You may not be able to publicly share the message, but it goes against forum rules to harass or bully others. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Brave said:


> I think if someone is threatening you in PMs you need to let the mods know at the very least. You may not be able to publicly share the message, but it goes against forum rules to harass or bully others.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That will at least put the MODs on notice that they need to closely watch the offender's posts.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Save the PMs to a file on your PC.
Don't respond to any of them. Sometimes silence is the best tactic.
I've been giving Bentley's fear of water and love for mud some thought.
Once the pups start eating solid food the Mom doesn't clean the area or the pups anymore.
I'd be willing to bet a great deal of money the breeder used a hose to clean the dogs and their area. Maybe even a pressure washer. Would explain his fear.
Water and dirt make mud and maybe that's one of the things Bentley had to play with as he certainly lived in it. Nothing to do but dig.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Joyce:

If you explicitly ask them to stop sending you PMs, but they continue to do so, that is a direct violation of the rules of the board.



> *3. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members shall neither stalk nor harass any other forum / chat-room member. – Anyone found sending unsolicited PMs to another forum member after specifically being notified by the recipient to cease doing so, is guilty of harassment or stalking. What is harder to identify is harassment as it pertains to the open forum. When a trend becomes apparent that one member is constantly posting challenges or annoyances to another member, this pattern of behavior could then possibly be deemed harassment or stalking and therefore must cease. *


Further, if you find the threats to be credible, you could pursue a law enforcement solution since the hypothetical person might be local to you, and could act on said threats.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I know forum rules state we can't reveal anything that's said to us in a PM. What about if that PM is of a threatening manner?



Well I'd tell them to grow a pair and join in on the thread....:wave:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Has the breeder ever posted anything?


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Wow! Just wow! That "breeder" (and I use the term VERY loosely) should be shot. How disgusting to keep dogs in this manner. Definitely a puppy mill operation, no question about it. 

Somehow I get the feeling they may regret prodding a sleeping bear with this.  They must be truly ignorant to have opened this can of worms by demanding an apology from you. Some people just astound me with their stupidity to get all affronted when actually being called a BYB was complimentary for the shameful way they conduct their business.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I edited out one post as was siggested for now. On my way out the door to an appointment that should get things settled :crossfing

Pray for those dogs :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep us updated. I'm saddened by the look of the adult dogs, and the *filth* that the puppies are exposed to. This is just an abomination of how ANY dog should be treated.
I realize that I live in the dark - I believe all animals should be cared for, loved, fed and kept clean.
To promote their puppies via this website is sickening, horrifying. That "breeder", evidently, is not the sharpest tool in the shed, eh?

Keep up the good work. Expose them for what they are. I realize that you have to kennel pups, but to show the filth, the excrement in these website photos is really appalling.

Can the State of MI be notified? Something that anyone can do? 
And yes, I believe that you 'rescued' Bentley. I applaud your actions!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any news on this puppy mill breeder? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor mama! The puppy section is spelled "Puppy's".

Puppy's - Golden Retrievers


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Poor mama! The puppy section is spelled "Puppy's".
> 
> Puppy's - Golden Retrievers


She looks so sad and scared...could just be the picture, though.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You can forward the PMs to a mod for them to review. I've had to do that in the past when a poster was threatening me.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldentemperment said:


> She looks so sad and scared...could just be the picture, though.


Have you looked at the other pics. on the site? Horrible it the only word that comes to mind!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I read this whole thread (though quickly) - has anyone tried to get her shut down? (You don't have to post if you want to PM the answer) I am literally nauseous at the living conditions of those sweet dogs. This needs to be stopped ASAP!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

caroline162 said:


> I think I read this whole thread (though quickly) - has anyone tried to get her shut down? (You don't have to post if you want to PM the answer) I am literally nauseous at the living conditions of those sweet dogs. This needs to be stopped ASAP!


I think Bentley's mom has. Not sure though. I would PM her to find out!


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Have you looked at the other pics. on the site? Horrible it the only word that comes to mind!


Agreed completely. I was trying to avoid getting on the breeder's bad side. If this is how the breeder treats dogs, I'd be afraid what they'd do to a human.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes. Sorry I haven't updated this. I can't say too much because I don't want to jeopardize any of the balls that are in the air right now.
Unfortunately the county she lives in doesn't see this as something worthy of any great urgency. I teamed up with a wonderful group of people that take on puppy mills on a daily basis. 

Now that enough was uncovered law enforcement is interested. Sadly not because of the living conditions but due to other criminal acts. I don't care what gets their attention as long as they are paying attention and acting on it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sometimes the wheels of justice turn slowly. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldentemperment said:


> Agreed completely. I was trying to avoid getting on the breeder's bad side. If this is how the breeder treats dogs, I'd be afraid what they'd do to a human.


I've been on the "breeders" bad side and that's HER problem, not mine. I'd rather she take her anger out on me than those poor dogs. She knows that there are many, many, many eyes watching her every move now. 
I will stand and fight for these dogs until I can't fight anymore. That's a promise I made to Bentley & the ASPCA.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> I've been on the "breeders" bad side and that's HER problem, not mine. I'd rather she take her anger out on me than those poor dogs. She knows that their are many, many, many eyes watching her every move now.
> I will stand and fight for these dogs until I can't fight anymore. That's a promise I made to Bentley & the ASPCA.


You are wonderful!! :thanks:


(is that a pole-dancing smiley?)

My eyes just teared up seeing those sad sad faces - every dog in that place just breaks my heart. There was not a single soft surface anywhere for those poor mamas and babies to lay down (those plywood boards are ROUGH!) and you can just tell their little faces all say "someone love me!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for Joyce for everything you've done so far and continue to do.

We as humans have to protect animals, we have to be their voice.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> You are wonderful!! :thanks:
> 
> 
> (is that a pole-dancing smiley?)
> ...


The pole dancer made me LOL!!!
Yes it is very sad. That's how all the stalls are, just wood. Which BTW is against the law because it has to be "a cleanable surface". If a disease like Parvo breaks out there's no way to properly clean those stalls. Not to mention that before they are 3 weeks old they are left in those stalls all alone because mom no longer has access to the pups.
And did you click on "home" to see the pics SHE put on her website showing the males wandering around stepping over poo??


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> The pole dancer made me LOL!!!
> Yes it is very sad. That's how all the stalls are, just wood. Which BTW is against the law because it has to be "a cleanable surface". If a disease like Parvo breaks out there's no way to properly clean those stalls. Not to mention that before they are 3 weeks old they are left in those stalls all alone because mom no longer has access to the pups.
> And did you click on "home" to see the pics SHE put on her website showing the males wandering around stepping over poo??


I know, it really makes no sense - why would you take pictures of your dogs in deplorable conditions looking sad?! But based on her spelling and grammar, she obviously doesn't care (or understand) about how your business comes across on a website. 

I don't want to click on the link again to check - where are these dogs located? Will you keep us updated if they are rescued and taken in by rescue/humane society? I will say prayers for them all!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldentemperment said:


> Agreed completely. I was trying to avoid getting on the breeder's bad side. If this is how the breeder treats dogs, I'd be afraid what they'd do to a human.


My theory if they are willingly showing these horrible pictures imagine what they are not showing!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yes. Sorry I haven't updated this. I can't say too much because I don't want to jeopardize any of the balls that are in the air right now.
> Unfortunately the county she lives in doesn't see this as something worthy of any great urgency. I teamed up with a wonderful group of people that take on puppy mills on a daily basis.
> 
> Now that enough was uncovered law enforcement is interested. Sadly not because of the living conditions but due to other criminal acts. I don't care what gets their attention as long as they are paying attention and acting on it!


Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. They are in Hillsdale, MI. Yes of course I will let you all know *when* these poor dogs are rescued. 
I can't look at those pics either, Bentley looks just like his mom so every time I see her pic on that website I start bawling again. Also Bentley still has siblings living in that filth even though she told me that ALL the pups were going to their homes Aug 22, 2012. Beyond heartbreaking. Even with his bad start in life Bentley is such a marvelous, funny dog. He smiles all the time. None of his siblings are smiling


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not gonna wade in to this breeder- from- hell mess as I did not see pics, just post that I believe all these type places should be shut down asap. Awful to treat living creatures like a commodity.
Other than that, just hafta say, each and every time I see a post from you and see that pic of Broadway Bentley and Ky, I laugh my butt off. That Bentley has just the funniest look on his face: "You Talking To Me?" Lol. Too cute.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> I'm not gonna wade in to this breeder- from- hell mess as I did not see pics, just post that I believe all these type places should be shut down asap. Awful to treat living creatures like a commodity.
> Other than that, just hafta say, each and every time I see a post from you and see that pic of Broadway Bentley and Ky, I laugh my butt off. That Bentley has just the funniest look on his face: "You Talking To Me?" Lol. Too cute.


That's funny. You notice his lip in my siggy pic, he has done that since he was 6 weeks old and that's the first time I got a pic of it. He especially does it when he knows he's in trouble which causes me to turn my head so he can't see me laughing  What a goofy guy he is but I love him to death!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I JUST GOT THE PHONE CALL I'VE BEEN PRAYING FOR!!!!!!!!! Please everyone let's send good thoughts today to this guy "Tom".........He just may be the hero these dogs so desperately need!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

WooHoo! That's wonderful news, Joyce! God Bless Tom!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

YEE HAW!! Who needs an apology now????? ♫ I'm walkin' on sunshine... ♫


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

May Tom's endeavours on behalf of those poor dogs be successful. May that person never be allowed to possess dogs again and be fined or otherwise punished. May all the dogs get out of there and find good families. 

Thank you, Joyce.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for Tom today and the dogs too.....


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

:appl: Yay Tom! And good work, Joyce!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Never mind. Tom drank the koolaid. I'm back to the starting point again. I don't understand how I can have a copy of the laws in one hand and a copy of the violations in the other hand and she is still allowed to do as she pleases. 
Discouraged not dissuaded. 

We have other avenues to attempt. I just need to take a deep breath, say a prayer and get busy again.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

that sucks, to be blunt about it.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update......wish it was better news, but as you well know - Life will knock you down, but you just cannot let it knock you out.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, DARN!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Closing thread per OP's request.


----------

